# Datum korrekt erkennen



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Aufgabe, bei der Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Denkansätze geben könnt. Ich stehe noch direkt am Anfang, also habe noch keine konkreten Ideen, aber fragen kostet ja nix, vielleicht gibts sowas ja schon fertig.

Ich habe ein Datumsfeld, in dem irgendwas stehen kann. ich gehe mal von Zahlen und Sonderzeichen aus. Ich würde meinem Programm gerne beibringen, dort ein korrektes Datum zu bilden, oder mir eine Meldung zu geben, dass er nicht weiss was er tun soll.

Beispiel: 010207 soll zu 01.02.2007 werden
Das ist soweit ja auch kein Problem. Aber was ist wenn folgener Fall Auftritt:

10207: Das könnte der 10.02.2007 sein oder der 01.02.2007

Ich hoffe jemand kann ein paar Anregungen geben.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Aug 2008)

Ich denke da bleibt dir nicht viel übrig.

Userinteraktion --> was ist gemeint

Begrenzung --> Invalid Format (if string.length != 6 throw Exception)

so ist es --> wenn halt so was kommt wird immer genau so geparst

das Programm kann ja nicht wissen was gemeint war. Aber vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr.


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html ist dein Freund

so zb:


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
      SimpleDateFormat f = new SimpleDateFormat("ddMMyy");
      String date1 = "010207";
      String date2 = "10207";
      
      try {
         System.out.println("Date1: "+f.parse(date1));
         System.out.println("Date2: "+f.parse(date2));
      } catch (ParseException e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
      }

   }
```



> Aber was ist wenn folgener Fall Auftritt:
> 
> 10207: Das könnte der 10.02.2007 sein oder der 01.02.2007


konkret wird es als der 10. August 0008 erkannt ;-)
da könnte man auf die länge prüfen..


----------



## tfa (26. Aug 2008)

Man könnte natürlich auch eine fertige Komponente verwenden, die das leistet:
http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t45447.html


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

10. August.... mhn.. ja klar 10 ist der 10.
20. das ist 1 jahr und 8 monate (12+8) also august
und 7 + das jahr vom august ist 8, 10. august 0008 - nicht sinnvoll aber mathematisch richtig


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

du schreibst eine swing anwendung oder?

sieh dir das mal an... http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/ sehr praktisch...


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

Das Problem das sich stellt, ist dass es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt.

Simple Date Format damit macht ich es im Moment, aber gerade wenns skuril wird steigt das Ding halt aus. 

Ich arbeite grade an nem Ansatz, der mich vielleicht weiter bringt:

Pattern: dd.MM.yyyy
String:   01022007

Jetzt setze ich einfach mal plump die Punkte dahin, wo sie im Pattern auch sind.
Problemmatisch wirds hier:

Pattern: dd.MM.yyyy
String:   1022007

Hier würde eine Längenüberprüfung oder die Überprüfung des erkannten Monats (22>12) einen fehler ergeben. 

Wenn auch nur der Hauch eines Zweifels Auftritt, würde ich den User nach einer Eingabe fragen und schonmal Vorschläge vorbereiten. 

Hach es könnte so einfach sein, wenn alle wieder mit Papier arbeiten würden 
 :bae:


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du schreibst eine swing anwendung oder?
> 
> sieh dir das mal an... http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/ sehr praktisch...



Nein Leider nicht. Also ich arbeite an einem Projekt, dass einen Belegt von einem Scanner entgegennimmt, und dort ein Testfeld befüllt. dieses Textfeld wird ein Datum enthalten. Leider ist die Schrifterkennung oft fehlerhaft, und da sollte ich einschreiten und das Ergebnis nachbessern. Am Ende wird sowieso ein Anweder das ganze nochmal vors Auge geknallt bekommen, dann als Swing Anwendung. Hier wird er dann über eine Färbung des feldes auf mögliche Fehler aufmerksam gemacht. 

Ich versuche mich nun Abseits dieses riesen Projektes um eine kleine Datumserkennungsklasse zu kümmern, die später ins Projekt an besagter Stelle eingefügt werde kann. Es ist eine typische "Mach mal und wir schauen was rauskommt"-Aufgabe


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Aug 2008)

Ganz einfach den User dazu zwingen, ein Datum richtig einzugeben!

ddMMyyyy z.B.
Alles != 8 Zeichen ist einfach falsch.

Dann kannst du easy mit dem SimpleDateFormat parsen.
Leute die nur einen Hauch von Verstand haben werden sich darüber nicht beschweren.

Musst natürlich irgendwo angeben, dass Sie auch nach der Form ddMMyyyy eintippseln


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

Problem: es tippt niemand... Es wird gescannt, und dann erkannt... Zum Glück keine Handschrift, sondern von tollen Nadeldruckern :9

Hier ist halt das Problem, dass manche falsch erkannt werden, oder ein falsches Format eingegeben wurde. Also 07 statt 2007


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Aug 2008)

dhachim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Problem: es tippt niemand... Es wird gescannt, und dann erkannt... Zum Glück keine Handschrift, sondern von tollen Nadeldruckern :9
> 
> Hier ist halt das Problem, dass manche falsch erkannt werden, oder ein falsches Format eingegeben wurde. Also 07 statt 2007



:autsch: Das macht es natürlich unwesentlich komplizierter


----------



## Oli (26. Aug 2008)

Hallo Verjigorm,

... hast du schon einmal Applikationen geschrieben, die in irgendwelchen Firmen produktiv laufen? Da würdest du dich wundern, über was sich Anwender beschweren  :shock:  (leider)


----------



## Oli (26. Aug 2008)

@dhachim:

Was ist das für ein Scanner (Handscanner) ? Welche Marke hat der denn?


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

Große mächtige Scanner  Scamax (Stückpreis um 30 000 € )

Wie gesagt es geht mir mehr darum einen gegebenen String so zu erkennen, dass möglichst das korrekte Datum am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Oli (26. Aug 2008)

Hi, nochmal.

Nun da kann ich auch nur das sagen, was hier schon gepostet wurde. Ich habe Applikationen geschrieben, die mit Handscannern arbeiten, denen konnte man sagen, welches Format erkannt werden soll. Unter anderem war es möglich auch ein Datum erkennen zu lassen. Und da wurde dann eben im Fehlerfall bis zu drei mal wiederholt und dann hat der Scanner einen Fehlercode zurückgegeben.

Wenn das in diesem Fall möglich ist, würde ich es über den Scanner lösen, wenn nicht, würde ich auch die Lösung mit den mindestens acht Zeichen bevorzugen...

Grüße Oli


----------



## Oli (26. Aug 2008)

Ach ja, wenn das so tolle Scanner sind, kann man es nicht so lösen, dass unter dem numerischen Datum ein Barcode, der das Datum repräsentiert angedruckt wird? Dann wäre das Problem auch gelöst...
Denn Barcodes sind m.E. 99,9 % fehlerfrei.

Grüße Oli


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Aug 2008)

meine billige Lösung  

Datumseingaben v = new Datumseingaben();
String return = v.Datums_VW("010101");
System.out.println(return);


```
package modell;

import java.io.*;

import java.util.*;


public class Datumseingaben {
    //  Datum R�ckw�rts einlesen
    public String Datum_RW(String Datum) {
        String AusgabeString = "";

        // Wenn weniger als 8 Zeichen dann ist es kein Datum -> String "" ausgeben
        if (Datum.length() == 8) {
            AusgabeString = Datum.substring(6, 8) + "." +
                Datum.substring(4, 6) + "." + Datum.substring(0, 4);
        } else {
            AusgabeString = "";
        }

        return (AusgabeString);
    }

    // formatiert Datum vorw�rts
    public String Datums_VW(String Datum) {
        boolean Zahl = true;
        String TDatum = "";

        for (int i = 0; i <= (Datum.length() - 1); i++) {
            if ((Datum.charAt(i) == '1') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '2') ||
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '3') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '4') ||
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '5') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '6') ||
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '7') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '8') ||
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '9') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '0') ||
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '.')) {
                Zahl = true;
            } else {
                Zahl = false;

                break;
            }
        } // for

        if (Zahl == true) {
            // Variablen deklarieren und initialisieren
            String Tag = "";
            String Monat = "";
            String Jahr = "";

            // Wird ben�tigt f�r Addiere_punkt als zwischenspeicher
            String Addiere_Token = "";
            String Datum_neu = "";
            int hilfe = 0;
            int ErstePunktPos = 0;
            boolean punkt = false;
            StringTokenizer Addiere_punkt = new StringTokenizer(Datum, ".");

            //          �berpr�ft ob punkte vorhanden sind wenn ja dann ber�cksichtigt er diesen
            for (int i = 0; i < (Datum.length() - 1); i++) {
                if (Datum.charAt(i) == '.') {
                    punkt = true;
                    ErstePunktPos = i;

                    break;
                }
            } // end for

            // Wenn ein Punkt im Datum ist wird er wie folgt berechnet:
            if (punkt == true) {
                // zerlegt Datum in Seine Bestandteile z.b. aus 12.12.99 wird Tag = 12 Monat = 12 und Jahr =99 gemacht
                while (Addiere_punkt.hasMoreTokens()) {
                    Addiere_Token = Addiere_punkt.nextToken();
                    hilfe++;

                    if (hilfe == 1) {
                        Tag = Addiere_Token;
                    } else if (hilfe == 2) {
                        Monat = Addiere_Token;
                    } else if (hilfe == 3) {
                        Jahr = Addiere_Token;
                    }
                } // end while

                // Addiert Datumswerte zu einem neuen Wert, dadurch kann der Algorithmus sowohl
                // f�r das Datum ohne Punkt und das Datum mit dem Punkt gleich genutzt werden
                Datum_neu = Tag + Monat + Jahr;

                if (Datum_neu.length() == 4) {
                    // TMJJ = 4 Zeichen
                    Tag = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(0, 1);
                    Monat = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(1, 2);
                    Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(2, 4);

                    // Hier muss unterschieden werden, ob es das 19te oder 20te Jahrhundert ist
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                        Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                    } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                        Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                    }

                    // ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
                } else if (Datum_neu.length() == 5) {
                    // TMMJJ
                    if (ErstePunktPos == 1) {
                        Tag = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(0, 1);
                        Monat = Datum_neu.substring(1, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(3, 5);
                    } // TTMJJ
                    else {
                        Tag = Datum_neu.substring(0, 2);
                        Monat = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(2, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(3, 5);
                    }

                    // Hier muss unterschieden werden, ob es das 19te oder 20te Jahrhundert ist
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                        Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                    } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                        Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                    }
                } else if (Datum_neu.length() == 7) {
                    // TMMJJJJJ
                    if (ErstePunktPos == 1) {
                        Tag = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(0, 1);
                        Monat = Datum_neu.substring(1, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(3, 7);
                    } // TTMJJJJ
                    else {
                        Tag = Datum_neu.substring(0, 2);
                        Monat = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(2, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(3, 7);
                    }
                } else if (Datum_neu.length() == 8) {
                    //                  TTMMJJJJ = 8 Zeichen
                    Tag = Datum_neu.substring(0, 2);
                    Monat = Datum_neu.substring(2, 4);
                    Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(4, 8);
                } else if (Datum_neu.length() == 6) {
                    // TMJJJJ = 6 Zeichen oda TTMMJJ = 6 Zeichen!!!!!!!!!!! Deshalb muss �berpr�ft werden
                    // TTMMJJ
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(0, 2)) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(0, 2)) <= 31) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(2, 4)) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(2, 4)) <= 12)) {
                        Tag = Datum_neu.substring(0, 2);
                        Monat = Datum_neu.substring(2, 4);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(4, 6);

                        if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                                (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                            Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                        } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                                (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                            Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                        }
                    } // if((Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))>=0)&&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))<=31)

                    // &&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))>=0)&&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))<=12))
                    else if ((Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(2, 4)) == 19) ||
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum_neu.substring(2, 4)) == 20)) {
                        Tag = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(0, 1);
                        Monat = "0" + Datum_neu.substring(1, 2);
                        Jahr = Datum_neu.substring(2, 6);
                    } // End else
                } // ende punkt
            } else // Hier kommt der Teil ohne den Punkt
             {
                if (Datum.length() == 4) {
                    // TMJJ = 4 Zeichen
                    Tag = "0" + Datum.substring(0, 1);
                    Monat = "0" + Datum.substring(1, 2);
                    Jahr = Datum.substring(2, 4);

                    // Hier muss unterschieden werden, ob es das 19te oder 20te Jahrhundert ist
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                        Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                    } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                        Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                    }

                    // ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
                } else if (Datum.length() == 5) {
                    Tag = "0" + Datum.substring(0, 1);
                    Monat = Datum.substring(1, 3);
                    Jahr = Datum.substring(3, 5);

                    // Hier muss unterschieden werden, ob es das 19te oder 20te Jahrhundert ist
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                        Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                    } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                        Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                    }
                } else if (Datum.length() == 7) {
                    // TMMJJJJJ
                    if (ErstePunktPos == 1) {
                        Tag = "0" + Datum.substring(0, 1);
                        Monat = Datum.substring(1, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum.substring(3, 7);
                    } // TTMJJJJ
                    else {
                        Tag = Datum.substring(0, 2);
                        Monat = "0" + Datum.substring(2, 3);
                        Jahr = Datum.substring(3, 7);
                    }
                } else if (Datum.length() == 8) {
                    //                  TTMMJJJJ = 8 Zeichen
                    Tag = Datum.substring(0, 2);
                    Monat = Datum.substring(2, 4);
                    Jahr = Datum.substring(4, 8);
                } else if (Datum.length() == 6) {
                    // TMJJJJ = 6 Zeichen oda TTMMJJ = 6 Zeichen!!!!!!!!!!! Deshalb muss �berpr�ft werden
                    // TTMMJJ
                    if ((Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0, 2)) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0, 2)) <= 31) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(2, 4)) >= 0) &&
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(2, 4)) <= 12)) {
                        Tag = Datum.substring(0, 2);
                        Monat = Datum.substring(2, 4);
                        Jahr = Datum.substring(4, 6);

                        if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 0) &&
                                (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 55)) {
                            Jahr = "20" + Jahr;
                        } else if ((Integer.parseInt(Jahr) >= 56) &&
                                (Integer.parseInt(Jahr) <= 99)) {
                            Jahr = "19" + Jahr;
                        }
                    } // if((Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))>=0)&&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))<=31)

                    // &&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))>=0)&&(Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0,2))<=12))
                    else if ((Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(2, 4)) == 19) ||
                            (Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(2, 4)) == 20)) {
                        Tag = "0" + Datum.substring(0, 1);
                        Monat = "0" + Datum.substring(1, 2);
                        Jahr = Datum.substring(2, 6);
                    } // End else
                } // ende punkt
            }

            int j = Integer.parseInt(Jahr);
            int m = Integer.parseInt(Monat);
            int t = Integer.parseInt(Tag);

            // Teste das Datum auf Richtigkeit sonst gibt es das Datum nicht!
            GregorianCalendar TTDatum = new GregorianCalendar(j, (m - 1), t);

            if ((TTDatum.get(Calendar.YEAR) == j) &&
                    (TTDatum.get(Calendar.MONTH) == (m - 1)) &&
                    (TTDatum.get(Calendar.DATE) == t)) {
                return (Tag + "." + Monat + "." + Jahr);
            } else {
                return ("");
            }

            // ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
        } // zahl
        else {
            return ("");
        }
    } // public Datums_Formatierung(String Datum) {

    public int get_jahr(String Datum) {

        int Jahr = Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(6, 10));

        return (Jahr);
    }

    public int get_monat(String Datum) {
        int Jahr = Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(3, 5));

        return (Jahr);
    }

    public int get_tag(String Datum) {
        int Jahr = Integer.parseInt(Datum.substring(0, 2));

        return (Jahr);
    }
} // public class Datums_Formatierung
```


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

Cheefrocker Danke Dir....

Da sind einige gute Ideen drin, die mich weiterbringen glaube ich ... Ich experimentier mal rum 


@ Oli Soweit ich weiss haben einige Tatsächlich nen 2D Barcode. Aber ich glaube nicht alle. So tief steck ich da nicht drin. An den Scanner komm und will ich nicht dran


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

ich liege doch richtig wenn ich 


```
if(Jahr%4 == 0)
```
als Schaltjahr annehme ? Oder überseh ich da jetzt nen Sonderfall ?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Aug 2008)

```
class Schaltjahr {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
	int jahr = Integer.parseInt(args[0]);

	if( jahr == 0 ) {
	    System.out.println("Es gibt kein Jahr 0!");
	} else {
	    if( jahr % 4 == 0 ) {
		if( jahr % 100 == 0 ) {
		    if( jahr % 400 == 0 ) {
			System.out.println("Schaltjahr!");
		    } else {
			System.out.println("Kein Schaltjahr!");
		    }
		} else {
		    System.out.println("Schaltjahr!");
		}
	    } else {
		System.out.println("Kein Schaltjahr!");
	    }
	}
    }
}
```

EDIT:
kurz:

```
if ((jahr % 4 == 0) && 
          ((jahr % 100 != 0) || (jahr % 400 == 0))) { //= schaltjahr}
```


----------



## Guest (26. Aug 2008)

ja das ist richtig so, ausser deine Applikation muss noch mehrere hundert Jahre laufen  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schaltjahr

Gruss


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

@Cheefrocker: ein paar Anerkungen, wenn es dich nicht stört


```
String return = v.Datums_VW("010101");
```
schlüsselwörter als variablen nehmen... das würd ich lassen..

methoden schreibt man klein, Variablen schreibt man klein, keine _ in variablen -> camelCase Schreibweise



```
if ((Datum.charAt(i) == '1') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '2') || 
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '3') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '4') || 
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '5') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '6') || 
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '7') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '8') || 
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '9') || (Datum.charAt(i) == '0') || 
                    (Datum.charAt(i) == '.')) {
```

->>

```
if (Character.isDigit(datum.charAt(i) )||(datum.charAt(i) == '.')) {
```

...
sieht einwenig verwirrend aus dein code, aber wenn er funktioniert... respect!


----------



## dhachim (26. Aug 2008)

hehe was für ein Humbug.... 

Ich denke nicht, dass 2100 meine Software noch läuft. Und wenn isses sehr unwahscheinlich, dass dann genau der 29.Februar eingegeben wird 

Aber jetzt schreib ichs trotzdem rein, damit Softwarearchologen nix zu meckern haben in 200 jahren


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Aug 2008)

Oli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Verjigorm,
> 
> ... hast du schon einmal Applikationen geschrieben, die in irgendwelchen Firmen produktiv laufen? Da würdest du dich wundern, über was sich Anwender beschweren  :shock:  (leider)



In meiner alten Firma läuft ein Tool welches 600 Mitarbeiter täglich benutzen.
Ich hatte genau das Problem mit dem datumsfeld, dass jeder "irgendwas" eingetippt hatte und der hintendranliegende Algorithmus dann schonmal ins Straucheln kam (siehe Beispiele oben)

Habs halt fest gemacht mit 8 Zeichen und ddMMyyyy, alles andere geht nicht.
Kam keine negative Kritik (bis zu mir durch  )
Viele haben eingesehen dass etliche Änderungen einfach notwenig waren, damit der geregelte Betriebsablauf gewährleistet werden kann.


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Aug 2008)

mit der Variante von mir kannst zumindest folgende Varianten zulassen:

TTMMJJ
TTMMJJJJ
T.M.JJJJ
T.M.JJ
TT.MM.JJ
TT.MM.JJJJ 

Rückgabe erfolgt entweder in TT.MM.JJJJ oder als ""-String

PS: GregorianCalendar berücksichtigt Schaltjahre....


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Aug 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Cheefrocker: ein paar Anerkungen, wenn es dich nicht stört
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Im Gegenteil ich nimm deine Kritik dankend an , ja die Klasse wurde damals entwickelt wo ich noch nicht soo den Überlick hatte. 

schlüsselwörter als variablen nehmen... das würd ich lassen..

wie machst du das? oder in diesem Fall machen?


----------



## ARadauer (26. Aug 2008)

> wie machst du das? oder in diesem Fall machen?




```
String return = v.Datums_VW("010101");
```
ich hab das return gemeint, das ist ein schlüsselwort von java und darf nicht als variable benutzt werden... einfach returnValue oder so...


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

@Aradauer thx

ich hab das einfach runtergetippt ohne drauf zu achten


----------

